# Didnt know where to go. Engine swap on 1983 280ZX



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey guys! I thought I posted yesterday but I was apparently mistaking. So I will try this again. I am 17 and live in Huntsville, AL. I recently bought a 1983 280ZX which I LOVE. Its in pretty decent condition with only a couple of dings and two tears in the leather(the suede is a little worn but no tears). The T-tops don't leak and it has 105K on it. Not bad. I know. But it is 22 years old and obviously not perfect. I am waiting for the engine to go out so I can do a swap. Being blonde and female I know I can't figure this out on my own. I would LOVE to swap my engine with a 300ZX turbo engine but don't know if that is possible. I have tried doing some reading but I apparently don't know where to look. I know I could switch my engine with a 280ZX turbo but I also know that the 300 engine would be so much better. So if anyone knows, or just has a good idea, please let me know what the best, easiest, and cheapest (under 3K) engine swap (ANY engine) would be for my car. Thanks for reading. And I hope ya'll can help me. 

*~*lara*~*



Pictures of my car: http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2133328424&idx=1
I am getting it repainted (same color) after I graduate and I am looking for the headlight covers right now.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

hsvblondie428 said:


> Hey guys! I thought I posted yesterday but I was apparently mistaking. So I will try this again. I am 17 and live in Huntsville, AL. I recently bought a 1983 280ZX which I LOVE. Its in pretty decent condition with only a couple of dings and two tears in the leather(the suede is a little worn but no tears). The T-tops don't leak and it has 105K on it. Not bad. I know. But it is 22 years old and obviously not perfect. I am waiting for the engine to go out so I can do a swap. Being blonde and female I know I can't figure this out on my own. I would LOVE to swap my engine with a 300ZX turbo engine but don't know if that is possible. I have tried doing some reading but I apparently don't know where to look. I know I could switch my engine with a 280ZX turbo but I also know that the 300 engine would be so much better. So if anyone knows, or just has a good idea, please let me know what the best, easiest, and cheapest (under 3K) engine swap (ANY engine) would be for my car. Thanks for reading. And I hope ya'll can help me.
> 
> *~*lara*~*
> 
> ...


Thanks for stoping by! :cheers: 

As with most conversions it does take money and time. Before you do such a project ask yourself why you want to do such a project?

Ask yourself what do you expect from this project? Performance, uniqueness, show?

Do you have the funds to see this project through?

If you can answer these question I can give you some ideas as to what engine to pick and what might be involved in your project.

BTW, very nice looking brown 280zx. You don't see that color around SoCal.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks! I like it too! (red leather with the suede and everything)(love)

But basically when I bought the car I knew what I was getting in to. I would probably not be doing this for another year or so but I want to research and see what kind of money I will need. And who I can find to help. My dad is a big car fan but unfortunately for me he knows nothing about nissan/datsun. So I would appreciate any help or even any websites you could give me. 

So when I first started looking at cars I found this 300ZX and fell in love with the Z line. But I ended up with a Sentra. A couple months ago I found my 280 and knew I had to get it. I knew all the potential it had but even as it is I love it. So thank you for reading and let me know what you know! THANKS! 


*~*lara*~*


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Dropping in a VG30ET will get quite expensive. For under 3k an L28ET could be installed. 




Oh and you could also always check out the Middle Tennessee Z Club we have a few members from the Huntsville area.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks. 

I have been trying to read so I don't sound like a complete idiot on here but I have heard of people putting a chevy 350 block engine in a 280ZX. Is that right? If so how much power would I get out of that and would it be cheaper than the L28ET(which I think is the 280turbo, correct me if I am wrong) and which would I get more power of. Also once I got to thinking, how well would an old turbo do? I know turbos can be a pain even new. Just some things I have been pondering. Once again thanks for ya'lls interest. 

*~*lara*~*


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hsvblondie428 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have been trying to read so I don't sound like a complete idiot on here but I have heard of people putting a chevy 350 block engine in a 280ZX. Is that right? If so how much power would I get out of that and would it be cheaper than the L28ET(which I think is the 280turbo, correct me if I am wrong) and which would I get more power of. Also once I got to thinking, how well would an old turbo do? I know turbos can be a pain even new. Just some things I have been pondering. Once again thanks for ya'lls interest.
> 
> *~*lara*~*


Since 350s came in multiple configurations and with tons of available aftermarket support, the price and power are limitless.

The L28ET would be by far a much simpler and cheaper route to take as swapping a motor that wasn't original equipment on a car can easily cost $5,000 and up. Even swapping in a motor that was designed for the car isn't the easiest of things and can still lead to problems.

Unless you are somewhat attached to the car, it's been said over and over to just sell your NA and buy a turbo of the same year for the same money.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Oh no. I am very attached to my car. Otherwise that is a decent idea. But I love my little car. And no matter what happens I am keeping it. Even if my engine goes out tomorrow I will keep my car until I find the perfect candidate for a replacement engine. But thanks for the suggestion.

*~*lara*~*


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

theres a few things you could do to your 280ZX.. if you dont want to do the swap you can still get that N/A engine to put out a lil more HP..get some head work done to it.. port and polish the head and get a high performance cam installed.. swap out your injectors and put on the headders.. youll be surprised with the noticable HP gains.. but if you want more HP then the L28ET is prolly the best way to go.. ive seen thease engines produce 300 hp at the wheels!!! not bad for a 20+ year old car.. 

i know how you feel about your car.. im the same way with mine too.. i love my 280ZX.. ive owned mine for about 15 years now..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The 350 swap is probably the way to go in the end if you are really looking for power.

MSA and others sell the entire kit to drop the engine in and it has been done alot. 

A few of the guys in the club have built 350s in their 240, 260, and 280Zs and those little things are fast.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The 350 swap is probably the way to go in the end if you are really looking for power.
> 
> MSA and others sell the entire kit to drop the engine in and it has been done alot.
> 
> A few of the guys in the club have built 350s in their 240, 260, and 280Zs and those little things are fast.


I know I can't be the only one that has seen the vid of the black 280 with the supercharged 350SB in it. From what it looked like it had enough power with street tires to spin them at about 45MPH just by stomping on the pedal


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I know I can't be the only one that has seen the vid of the black 280 with the supercharged 350SB in it. From what it looked like it had enough power with street tires to spin them at about 45MPH just by stomping on the pedal


I've been in one that gets sideways at highway speeds.


----------



## Sac81ZX (Nov 16, 2004)

*Turbo that puppy!!!*

I agree with AZ-ZBUM and iceice9. Go with the L28ET Turbo engine. It can be modified to put out as much power as the 350SBC and can be pushed into the 500-600HP range.

Check out Jeffs' 450hp 280zxt: http://www.angelfire.com/extreme/280zxt/

Also check this site for other engine transplants for the Z and ZX:
http://www.hybridz.org


----------

